# BigNick's Shodan Test Tonight!



## shesulsa (Apr 27, 2006)

Good luck on your test tonight, Nick!!  We're rootin' for ya!

artyon:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 27, 2006)

Luck you need no luck it is skill my man go get em!!!!!!!!!!!!
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Apr 27, 2006)

Go Nick! Go!
artyon:


----------



## tkd_jen (Apr 27, 2006)

Good Luck Mr. Nick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am sure you will do awesome!!!!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah...don't screw it up...:whip: .


----------



## Gemini (Apr 27, 2006)

Break a leg, big guy!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 27, 2006)

Break a leg, big nick!  One favor though-  don't literally break a leg.  Ok?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 27, 2006)

Good Luck, Nick!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 27, 2006)

You can do it BigNick!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 27, 2006)

You know you can do it so just go for it
My best to you on this night


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 27, 2006)

Hope all went well.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 27, 2006)

Gook Luck, Nick!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd say good luck, but, as Terry put it so well, it's about skill - and you've worked very hard for this so I don't think the "skill" part will be a problem.

Great job!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 27, 2006)

Let's party!  By now, he would have passed his test!!!!!

artyon:

- Ceicei


----------



## bignick (Apr 27, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Let's party!  By now, he would have passed his test!!!!!
> 
> artyon:
> 
> - Ceicei



That is unless I didn't....

The suspense is killing me....


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 27, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> That is unless I didn't....
> 
> The suspense is killing me....



No, that's us with our collective hands around your throat!  ARE YOU SENSEI???


----------



## bignick (Apr 27, 2006)

Just kidding...

I passed, 2 down, 1 to go...

Unfortuneately, no pictures or videos, my cameraman (shirt_ripper) was preoccupied...


----------



## Lisa (Apr 27, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!!  EXCELLENT JOB!!!! 
artyon:


----------



## bignick (Apr 27, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> No, that's us with our collective hands around your throat!  ARE YOU SENSEI???



I'm a black belt, not a sensei...sempai would be more correct...


----------



## Henderson (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, Nick!  Well done, mate!:asian:


----------



## MJS (Apr 27, 2006)

AWESOME!! Congrats Nick!!artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 27, 2006)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 27, 2006)

_*WOO HOO!!*_ artyon:


----------



## Sam (Apr 27, 2006)

WOOT WOOT!

That's so awesome.

Congrats man, you've done something very few people can claim.


----------



## bignick (Apr 27, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Break a leg, big nick!  One favor though-  don't literally break a leg.  Ok?



Don't worry, I'm more of a wrist and elbow type of guy.


----------



## bignick (Apr 27, 2006)

Again, thanks all for the congrats....


----------



## bignick (Apr 27, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Yeah...don't screw it up...:whip: .



I'll screw you up...


----------



## Sam (Apr 27, 2006)

is that YOU in your avatar?


----------



## bignick (Apr 28, 2006)

Sure is

What, you don't see 6'5'' 330 lbs guys doing that all the time?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 28, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> Sure is
> 
> What, you don't see 6'5'' 330 lbs guys doing that all the time?


 
Bignick great news congrats.
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 28, 2006)

Congratulations!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 28, 2006)

Congrats Nick, a double black belt is something!!   TW


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 28, 2006)

OK...I saw 'two down, one to go'...well?

Congrats on the first two, though!  Well done, Nick!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## bignick (Apr 28, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> OK...I saw 'two down, one to go'...well?
> 
> Congrats on the first two, though!  Well done, Nick!



I  was referring to the fact that I study three arts, tae kwon do, judo, and jujutsu and now I have black belts in two of them.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 28, 2006)

too right you!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 28, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> I'll screw you up...


 
Yeah...like that you did that board I am holding in your avatar? 
















(wimp)


----------



## tkd_jen (Apr 28, 2006)

Congrats Mr. Nick,

Now will you PLEASE come help us train for our black belt test in June? HaHa! No rest for you!!

Seriously, congrats!!! You are awesome!!!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 28, 2006)

WOO HOO!!!!  Knew you could do it!  Congratulations, big nick!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 28, 2006)

Mazel tov - that's quite an accomplisment!


----------



## Raewyn (Apr 28, 2006)

Congratulations!!  Seems like only yesterday we were congratulating you on your black belt


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> What, you don't see 6'5'' 330 lbs guys doing that all the time?



I'm gonna go with "no".

You're getting crazy amounts of air there...
that's so awesome


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Apr 28, 2006)

Nicks Dad during Nicks test: "I think I have gas"

Congrats Nicholas!  The belt looks good on you.  I wish I would have brought my camera!  But I was too pre-occupied with "sneaking the black belt in"...

But alas...no rest for you...2nd Dan test for TKD in June...good luck!

Oh and p.s.      teach your little sister how to do a push-up!!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm definitely late on this one. Sorry Nick. But I say congrads, cause I know you kicked major butt during the test. And I knew you would pass.

Umm, I do have a question for ya though. How do you do three arts and stay sane????? I do two and I'm wacked LOL. Give me your secret LOL.


----------



## bignick (Apr 29, 2006)

karatekid1975 said:
			
		

> Umm, I do have a question for ya though. How do you do three arts and stay sane?????



Whoever said I was?

:ultracool:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 29, 2006)

Rimshot!


----------



## Cujo (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats BigNick! I test next month for my BB in Jujutsu. I think I'm sweating already. 
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 30, 2006)

Good job Nick.


----------

